# Prickly Ash??



## itspaulas (Apr 27, 2009)

I have seen numerous herb sites selling "prickly ash" by the half pound and full pound. I mentioned this to a friend who has 70+ acres near a lake in our area and he stated that over 35 acres of his land is covered with prickly ash. Does anyone know what would be necessary to take it from "tree/shrub" state to the final product that people are buying it for on herbal sites?

Any info greatly appreciated!


----------

